# problems with running x windows



## infinity (May 16, 2009)

I installed the user-x package. I looked here:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-install.html

and followed the instructions for installing xorg, and tested to see whether the configuration was successful by using: 

# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro     

I got a black/ gray screen with an X mouse in center, so it was successful. I didn't actually touch any of the configurations because I'm still a newbie with unix(I really don't know what I'm doing). Finally, I installed the configuration file using:

# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

then I tried running the gui with startx and my computer just displays 3 windows and freezes(or at least does nothing). To be more specific, it displays 3 blank windows, 2 of which titled "xterm" and the other titled "login". My mouse is in the center, but I'm incapable of moving it. When this happens, I'm forced to restart using ctrl-alt-delete. 

I don't know what's going on. Please help? :/


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 16, 2009)

Add *hald_enable="YES"* and *dbus_enable="YES"* to */etc/rc.conf* 
To exit the graphical environment. Just enter *exit* in one of the windows then hit enter.


----------



## ale (May 16, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html#AEN6615
We need a damn sticky for that.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 16, 2009)

LOL Yes.


----------

